
Ask HN: Open source projects that need UI/UX help? - capex
In the UX community I&#x27;ve found many people who would like to offer UI&#x2F;UX help for FOSS projects. But its not easy to find out what projects are willing to accept these improvements. If you are involved with FOSS and need UX help, please let me know.
======
crispytx
Pretty sure bootstrap accepts contributions from the community. They're
working on Bootstrap 4 right now. Maybe that would be a good place to start?
(I think they're just accepting bug fixes right now though)

~~~
capex
Thanks! I find Bootstrap to be one of the shining examples of great UX in open
source projects. Their UI, documentation and overall experience is probably in
the top 1% of all projects. I am looking for projects like Audacity and
Calibre that really need a bit of UX work done.

------
zhiyuany
System project tends to have bad UI because system programmers live in
terminal.

~~~
capex
Agreed, but do you reckon its worth the effort to ask system programmers
whether or not they'd be willing to accept UX contributions?

~~~
vitovito
You can always ask, but many programmers aren't going to be able to/don't have
the desire to communicate with non-programmers in useful ways.

I wrote about the problems open source projects often face getting design (and
other non-technical) help they can use:
[http://opendesign.foundation/articles/import-
designers/](http://opendesign.foundation/articles/import-designers/)

~~~
capex
Your article highlights some of the key issues faced in this context, by both
developers and designers. Fauxflake seems to be a completely developer
oriented project, so there would probably be a marginal benefit from UX
applied to it (of course docs and tutorials would make a difference). I think
projects like Audacity that are meant to be used by the layman, probably stand
to gain the highest with better design.

